# What loadrite trailer for 12 ft. flat jon?



## holdnon72 (Aug 9, 2016)

what loadrite bunk trailer should I buy? My dealer keeps trying to sell me an extra long one with 1,000 lbs. gcvw

would a wave runner trailer work on a 12 ft. flat bottom jon boat? 

The place that has boat I want has no small trailer in stock so I think he is just trying ti sell me something I dont need

Can someone post model number of the loadrite I will need please,I found another trailer dealer that carries loadrite,but they dont sell boats

confused why loadrites website calls then V bunks?

thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 9, 2016)

A longer trailer is easier to back up and will allow you to buy a bigger boat and not buy another trailer.
The 1000 pound capacity is bit high for you present needs and can give a ruff/harsh ride. You can remove a leaf from the spring pack thus reducing the trailer capacity and softening the ride.


----------



## edwonbass (Aug 9, 2016)

+ 1 on getting a longer trailer for the reasons mentioned. I had a 1236. The trailer was probably a little long and would have worked with a 14'. I almost bought a 1448 Tracker but the weight of that hull was really going to stretch the capacity of that trailer.
I ended up selling the whole thing and getting a bigger boat and trailer.


----------

